# The Parsons Nose (NSFW)



## Space Face (Sep 25, 2021)

This is what this goose thinks of Christmas coming😂😂


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 25, 2021)

Is she getting fat......


----------



## Space Face (Sep 25, 2021)

Difficult to say from that angle.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 25, 2021)

I've heard of the "red-eye" flight ... is this the "brown-eye?"


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 25, 2021)

Christmas is comming and the geese are getting fat... now what did I do with my hat?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 25, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Christmas is comming and the geese are getting fat... now what did I do with my hat?


Have you looked on yer head?


----------

